# Allison Mack (Chloe)



## lockwood81 (Jun 20, 2008)

Superman Fest in Metropolis, Il.











1/40
f 3.5
ISO 200
at 200mm


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2008)

These would be really nice images were it not for the shadows which resemble for all the world a portwine birthmark.


----------



## jgkemper (Jun 20, 2008)

These are two great shots of Allison. Especially the second one. You really caught her amazing smile


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 21, 2008)

I did get a few of her outside, so there wasn't the strange stage lighting shadows...


----------



## jgkemper (Jun 21, 2008)

That's another great shot of her. Thanks again.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 21, 2008)

You did fantastic at capturing her smile. Girls has a beautiful smile!


----------

